# Sapphire and babies



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nine beautiful babies all doing great and so is mom thank god for that.


----------



## TexasRatties (Jun 2, 2013)

That's good to hear I am curious if any will be hairless or not. She looks like she is a good mom.


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

unfortunately it is not looking like any will be hairless most will probably be standard coat in either light or dark grey where the light grey will look like mom and the dark grey will be more of a charcoal/black color. There may be a couple of Dumbo's but I believe they will all be top eared like their mom. At only nine days old it is a bit to early to tell on the ears so we'll see.


----------

